# Del Bay



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks (they did two series together)

4,5,6,7,9,10,14,15,16,17

10 total
________
ACTIVE BODY CONTROL


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series

4,5,6,7,9,10,14,15,16

9 total
________
Toyota ur engine history


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Landblind 

2,3,5,6,7,11,13,18,19,20,21,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,33,34,36,37,40,41,42,43,44,46,54,56,
57

Total 31
________
FERRARI INTER HISTORY


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby placements

1st Tide / Lyn Yelton
2nd Tough / Jeff Edwards
3rd Vapor / Ken Neil
4th Ammo / Bill Petrovish
RJ Kenzie / Cal Rumbley
J Gabby / Ellie Hesler
J Tule / Bruce Hall

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st -#6 Tide O/H Lynne Yelton
2nd-#5 Tough H/Jeff Edwards O/Zachaey Andrews
3rd-#16 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
4th-#9 Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
RJ-#15 Kenzie O/H Calvin Rumbley

Jams- 4,7

3 out of the placements where Chocolate dogs!!

Congrats to all!!
________
Roor Bong Pictures


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Derby Winners:


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

2,6,11,13,18,19,20,24,25,29,31,33,34,37,40,42,43,44,46,54,56,57

22 total

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,7,11,12,14,15,19,20,22,23,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,36,37,39,41,42,43,46,47,48,50,
51

Total 30
________
Electric cigarettes


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

11,13,25,29,33,34,37,40,44,46,54,56,57

13 total
________
Vaporizer Help


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind
1,2,7,11,12,14,15,19,20,22,23,25,27,30,31,32,36,37,39,42,46,47

22 total

Qualifying Callbacks going to the last series

1,2,3,4,5,11,14,17,21,26,34,35,37

13 total
________
Girlfriend Pic


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st ---Jock ( Eric Babin)
2nd---??? (Ed Forry)
3rd----?? (Don Driggers)
4th---Hawk (Eric Babin)
Res. Jam (Ticket) Eric Babin)
Sorry don't know all the jams


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Amat. 1st ---Bart Clark
2nd ---Lyn Yelton & Jeff Lyons
3rd----Lyn Yelton & Jeff Lyons
4th----Alvin Hatcher (Nikki)
Sorry don't know jams.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st ---Jock ( Eric Babin)
> 2nd---Babe (Ed Forry)
> 3rd----Fellon (Don Driggers)
> 4th---Hawk (Eric Babin)
> ...


JAM's were 54,40,37,33,13


----------



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

Any word how the "Q" ended?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

B. Tiffany said:


> Any word how the "Q" ended?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


I know Tony Hunt won it!

Tim


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

1st - #11-Blackwater's Indellable Marker-(H) Tony Hunt
2nd - #21-Rebel Ridge One Sweet Ride-(H) Jeff Lyons
3rd - #34-JR's Ned Peppers-(H) Patty Jordan
4th - #26-Lake Countrys Mac Tiger-(H) Eric Babin
RJ - #5-Outlaw Jesse James VI- (H) Bob Agnor
J - #1-Field of Dreams Outlaw Man - (H) Davis Arthur
J - #4-Daysprings Martyred Soul - (H) Jeff Edwards
J - #17-Trulines Sweet Sioux -(H) Davis Arthur
J - #35-Ida Red's Light Up My Life MH -(H) George Fiebelkorn
J - #37-Rocky Hook's Rebel Of Nordais -(H) Marston Jones
Congrats to everyone.
Thanks to Del Bay Retriever Club members and volunteers for HUGE amounts of help. 
Thanks to Bob Meier for putting up with a crippled, fat-kid, co-judge for the weekend. 
Long weekend, made short and enjoyable, by lots of help and cooperation, from everyone. It was a pleasure.
BAIT


----------



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

Bait said:


> 1st - #11-Blackwater's Indellable Marker-(H) Tony Hunt
> 2nd - #21-Rebel Ridge One Sweet Ride-(H) Jeff Lyons
> 3rd - #34-JR's Ned Peppers-(H) Patty Jordan
> 4th - #26-Lake Countrys Mac Tiger-(H) Eric Babin
> ...


Nice job Jeff and Marti, Thanks for all the help.

Brian


----------



## Mike P (Nov 15, 2006)

For those that don't know it, the Derby placemaents made records. Tide, who finished 1st, made the high point chocolate male record with 36 points. The chocolate female high point derby dog also placed in the derby. I believe it brought her to 56 points. Imagine, both chocolates with high points at the same trial; making it special is that the female chocolate is from Montana. Congrats to both. Chocolate power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations Tony

You Have worked very hard for this win

Enjoy 

Mark Brodie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Tony!!!! That is great news!!!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Contrats to all!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks to all!!! 

The landowners, judges, the _chairman_, contestants, marshalls, bird boys, and to anyone who "helped" in any way.... You all made our spring trial the success that it was.

A big congratulations to all who placed and JAMbed...............Way to go Patty and "NED"!!!

john


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrat's to Buck Shope and Ticket with an RJ in the Open.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Big congrats to Lois Gebrian. Got the RJAM in the AM. Way to go, Lois and Scarlet!!!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Bait said:


> Big congrats to Lois Gebrian. Got the RJAM in the AM. Way to go, Lois and Scarlet!!!


I'll second that, way to go Lois and Scarlet!


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

DarrinGreene said:


> I'll second that, way to go Lois and Scarlet!


I'll "third" that one........*WAY TO GO LOIS*.......*CONGRATULATIONS to you* *and Scarlet!!!!*

Pat


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

A big congrats to Tony Hunt on his big win in the Qual. Great job Tony!! Must be one heck of a dog to overcome her owner!
Tim


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I've posted photos from the Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/delbay200905/derby/.

I've posted photos from the Open at http://jeffgoodwin.com/delbay200905/open/.

For the Derby, the photos are from the third series. For the open there are photos of a few dogs from the first series and photos from the fourth series.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Pat F. said:


> I'll "third" that one........*WAY TO GO LOIS*.......*CONGRATULATIONS to you* *and Scarlet!!!!*
> 
> Pat


Congratulations!!! That is great news!!!! 

Katie


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> JAM's were 54,40,37,33,13


Congratulations to Ed Forry and Kelli Kane on the Open 2nd with Breeze Hil's Crumb Monster, "Babe". This little gal has a special place in my heart.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Congratulations to Ed Forry and Kelli Kane on the Open 2nd with Breeze Hil's Crumb Monster, "Babe". This little gal has a special place in my heart.


On the last series she ws one of only three dogs to complete the series without a handle (coincidentally those three finished 1st, 2nd and 3rd). She did a nice job:


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats to Lyn/Jeff for getting qualified for the NATIONAL!!!! Way to go. Can't wait to watch via Internet how you do.

The Weebe Goldens gang


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> On the last series she ws one of only three dogs to complete the series without a handle (coincidentally those three finished 1st, 2nd and 3rd). She did a nice job:


Jeff,

Thanks alot for posting the pic of Babe and for the info. too. I owned Babe through her Derby career and sold her to Kelli not long after. I'm so happy to see her doing well with Forry.


----------

